# Wooster Pro Classic Easyflo Brush



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Here are some pics for those of you who have not heard about this brush yet. I think I picked it up at Lowes. Very impressive!





































Look for the review coming soon on my site. Purdy Clearcut vs. Wooster Pro Classic Easyflo.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> Look for the review coming soon on my site. Purdy Clearcut vs. Wooster Pro Classic Easyflo.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm interested to see it compared to the Wooster Ultra Pro Firm Lindbeck, which is usually considered to be Woosters best brush. :thumbup:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Since the easyflo is big box brush from Wooster I am assuming it will not be better then much out there, buy your Wooster's from a paint dealer... every check out the Wooster catalog?? the have a DIY section and most of it is available and the big box stores...


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> Since the easyflo is big box brush from Wooster I am assuming it will not be better then much out there, buy your Wooster's from a paint dealer... every check out the Wooster catalog?? the have a DIY section and most of it is available and the bix box stores...


Its very nice actually, performs much like the Benjamin Moore brush they make too, the 65125. I need more time with it but it appears to be less firm than Ultra Pro Firm Lindbeck, less spring and I feel it holds more paint and has a nicer, wider stance both on the wall and when cutting the side edge of a casing for example.

Just initial thoughts on the easyflo.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Did you get it half price?
Because it seems to me your missing half the bristles.


----------



## CyberKlown28 (Nov 24, 2009)

how does this brush compare to wooster's better known brushes?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Bender said:


> Did you get it half price?
> Because it seems to me your missing half the bristles.


He likes them like that,that is why he does all his shopping at Lowe's and Home Depot. He still insists they are the same brushes sold at normal paint stores.


----------



## vango (Dec 20, 2009)

fyi- these are on sale for 10 bucks at lowes for the 2 1/2 incher and includes a free wooster roller cover.


----------



## CyberKlown28 (Nov 24, 2009)

CyberKlown28 said:


> how does this brush compare to wooster's better known brushes?


^this

guessing it doesn't match up well to the higher priced brushes, but it says professional quality on the cover, which wooster doesn't really lie about from my experience.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

I used to use the wooster brushes until the waterborne paint formulas came out. I had a hard time getting the bristles to stay together. Have since switched to a 2 1/2" sash white chinex brush by Corona or the chinex Gen X by E&J. The paint rolls off the bristles during clean up, they load well and cut a nice fine line....................


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

CyberKlown28 said:


> ^this
> 
> guessing it doesn't match up well to the higher priced brushes, but it says professional quality on the cover, which wooster doesn't really lie about from my experience.


 
What does that mean??:blink: Do not believe evrything you read, how about Behr, " Primer and Paint in the same can", you belive that also?


----------



## CyberKlown28 (Nov 24, 2009)

Well my favorite brush in the Wooster Silver Tip 2 1/2 angled, and wooster puts "semi-professional" quality on them.
And they are definitely the best quality brush I've used. and I've used a lot of brushes, 10-25 dollar range 

onto the topic of the thread.
Picked up a pro classic, and a pro classic easy flo today just because I needed a brush and lowes was the only place I could get a ride to.
Will be using this tomorrow.
the easyflo looks nicer and seems better made, just from appearance, better than the normal pro classic.
but the pro classic looks yikes-ush. bristles running away from the team and such.:whistling2:


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I think the Corona Cortez makes a perfect brush for most low VOC latex coatings now a days.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> I think the Corona Cortez makes a perfect brush for most low VOC latex coatings now a days.


I agree that s good brush plain.. all tho I do not prefer it with Aura still not stiff enough to move Aura IMO


----------



## CyberKlown28 (Nov 24, 2009)

the easy flo actually was pretty good.
I think they just took my precious silver tip and threw in some nylon *_*


----------



## CyberKlown28 (Nov 24, 2009)

the pro classic and the pro classic easyflo
I'd give both a 6/10
the normal pro classic, only thing I like about it is it holds a decent amount of paint.
but it can mess up cutting a fine line, as the bristles are just not on the same track as the other bristles...(nylon and polyester)

the easyflo doesn't hold as much paint, but it cuts better lines, feels smoother, looks nicer(bristles on mine are silver and blue while the normal pro classic is ugly brown)
But the Wooster Silver Tip is cheaper than both, and much better so, these pro classics are obsolete.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Jack Rauhl is the most cutting edge painter around. I would be surprised if anything he was peddling was obsolete. He may prefer this brush because the ferrule is made out of the same steel as locomotives so it can withstand his superhuman speeds. Ordinary ferrules melt right in his hand. He actually has to get his wooden handled brushes treated with fire retardant. Ok, just kidding. Jack is kind of a caricature of himself though.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

I've always liked the 3 1/2 inch angled sash from wooster..called the "Jaguar"
It always held tons of paint, and helped out with dipping into bucket.
Any ways...have a good day


----------



## CyberKlown28 (Nov 24, 2009)

well in terms of cheap, good brushes, the only one I love is the Wooster Silver Tip.
different brushes fit different styles and paints so eh.


----------



## CBPainting (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello fellow painters, my first post here. Found this site as I was searching Google for this brush. I am old school, being that I cut in without tape. Have used Wooster and Purdy and like Wooster better. I was out of my old go-to pro lindbeck firm and found this one at Lowes. I will be buying alot of these. I like the release and the firmer feel to it. Great clean up and it feels fine in my hand. Go Wooster!!!


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Great brush for spreading oil base primer vs black china.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Woody said:


> I've always liked the 3 1/2 inch angled sash from wooster..called the "Jaguar"
> It always held tons of paint, and helped out with dipping into bucket.
> Any ways...have a good day


Woody! Where ya been? Missed your funny a$$ posts.


----------

